# Ultimate Impact 3 - 27th November 2010 - Fighters WANTED



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

*Ultimate Impact 3 is BOOKED* - 27th November 2010 in Gloucester

We are calling on UK based male and female fighters for amatuer, semi-pro and pro bouts across all weight classes.

please email us your interest at [email protected]

Join us on FACEBOOK - Ultimate Impact Cagefighting


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

I went to Ultimate Impact 2 the other sunday.

Was a great event and it was good to see the trojan guys do so well.

Wasnt aware there was gonna be another one so soon. Not that im complaining ofc. Am hoping i get to fight in one of these events one day.


----------



## siamshirley (Nov 9, 2010)

DanMMA said:


> *Ultimate Impact 3 is BOOKED* - 27th November 2010 in Gloucester
> 
> We are calling on UK based male and female fighters for amatuer, semi-pro and pro bouts across all weight classes.
> 
> ...


Hi what are the rules and wer will the fights be held


----------

